# Mid-season Eagles DPL contract



## glen_dandy (Oct 19, 2017)

A friend at Eagles SC asked me to post this.  As if that club doesn't have enough problems to deal with, they are now forcing their DPL teams to sign the attached contract.  Anyone refusing to sign doesn't get to play.  This was just sprung on them midseason.

There's a lot of BS in there about forcing kids to play DA when they don't want to, but as an outsider, the clause that jumped out at me was the one where they require new season registration payments in May, or else you don't get to play the May, June, July of the old season.  

Do any other DA clubs require this kind of contract?  Ours does not.


----------



## Striker17 (Oct 19, 2017)

This is horrifying. Plain and simple
FOR A B TEAM!!!!!!

The financial stuff I get. From the tryouts and school mandates though absolutely not. No way would I sign this


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Oct 19, 2017)

glen_dandy said:


> A friend at Eagles SC asked me to post this.  As if that club doesn't have enough problems to deal with, they are now forcing their DPL teams to sign the attached contract.  Anyone refusing to sign doesn't get to play.  This was just sprung on them midseason.
> 
> There's a lot of BS in there about forcing kids to play DA when they don't want to, but as an outsider, the clause that jumped out at me was the one where they require new season registration payments in May, or else you don't get to play the May, June, July of the old season.
> 
> Do any other DA clubs require this kind of contract?  Ours does not.


I'm not an attorney, but this is so poorly written that I can't imagine that it would hold any validity in a court of law. Nevertheless, the spirit of the contract is mean and adversarial and clearly directed at forcing players to stay with Eagles rather than allowing them to look for other opportunities. Only a losing club would need to write up such a document. I feel for the players and the parents.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Oct 19, 2017)

That is a truly horrible and onerous contract.  It isn't about what is best for Eagles' players.  It is solely about controlling players and families.  According to the contract, players have literally no say in choosing their team or coach, even after they are assigned to a team or a coach, they are contractually precluded from practicing or trying out for other teams, they may not participate in any school sports, they are not allowed to miss games for any reason, they have to pay for chaperones ... and there are a number of other restrictions as well.

Without question, it is the most onerous and one-sided contract I have ever seen in youth sports, and believe me, I have seen a lot of them.


----------



## davin (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow. They're asking kids/families to sign their life away to the club. The worst part is that is that they're asking 2nd teamers to sign their life away.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 19, 2017)

First, DPL and DA is 2 very different things. You are right about a lot of BS however. Club came out with something they want and sent it out. Parents and players are free to choose NOT to sign this document, right?


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Oct 19, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> First, DPL and DA is 2 very different things. You are right about a lot of BS however. Club came out with something they want and sent it out. Parents and players are free to choose NOT to sign this document, right?


I'm guessing you wrote the document?


----------



## Daniel Miller (Oct 19, 2017)

How much do the Eagles charge for the opportunity to play on their DPL team?


----------



## Striker17 (Oct 19, 2017)

I will not play in any school athletic events while playing for my clubs B team...so nothing. Let's not just stick with what US SOCCER wants let's make it ALL SPORTS. This should be sent to US SOCCER as an example of what a club is doing who has DA. No kidding I wouldn't miss a beat. 
It really gets worse as you look at it. This is EPIC!


----------



## glen_dandy (Oct 19, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> First, DPL and DA is 2 very different things. You are right about a lot of BS however. Club came out with something they want and sent it out. Parents and players are free to choose NOT to sign this document, right?


I don't see how anyone can justify springing this on the players mid-season.  This sort of thing needs to be front and center when registration fees are asked for.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Oct 19, 2017)

I wouldn't sign this at all. Poorly executed. Guess they need this to secure players since their teams aren't doing that well.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 19, 2017)

SoCal GK mom said:


> I'm guessing you wrote the document?


Keep on guessing


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Oct 19, 2017)

glen_dandy said:


> A friend at Eagles SC asked me to post this.  As if that club doesn't have enough problems to deal with, they are now forcing their DPL teams to sign the attached contract.  Anyone refusing to sign doesn't get to play.  This was just sprung on them midseason.
> 
> There's a lot of BS in there about forcing kids to play DA when they don't want to, but as an outsider, the clause that jumped out at me was the one where they require new season registration payments in May, or else you don't get to play the May, June, July of the old season.
> 
> Do any other DA clubs require this kind of contract?  Ours does not.


Threatening if they don't sign they don't play is BS. Season started in May so that is when they should have given them this contract. I would request a full refund and if not I will see you guys in court buddy


----------



## Fact (Oct 19, 2017)

If that was written by a lawyer, they should get their money back.

And while it is unconscionable, many of those provisions are actually followed by other clubs and coaches.  For example, I am sure all of us have stories of players being benched because they did not do what the coach wanted them to do . . . more private lessons, giving up other sports to focus on soccer even though no soccer commitments are missed, finding out that a player is trying out at another club or that they are not coming back next season and thus benched etc.  At least the Eagles are stupid, I mean, honest enough to spell it out for the naive.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 19, 2017)

I has to be some kind of backstory to this contract. Did Eagles couldn't field DPL team? Not enough commitment?


----------



## jpeter (Oct 19, 2017)

Goes to show you that club soccer is really a business that's using nonprofit as a shield.

I would venture to guess that eagles is not doing all that great in DA and/or DPL and this is a attempt to hold onto or force players into something that might only benefit the club not the player(s).

You can't borrow players in DA so this is poorly thought out, nor can you prevent players from participating in other school athletic events or explore other training or tryout options.   This is America we have the right to choices.

DPL is a house of cards, when the cards don't fall like what was promised clubs get desperate like this one.


----------



## MWN (Oct 19, 2017)

There are two goals behind this contract:

(1) Make it clear to parents that the players play for the club and not a particular coach.  It sets up an "interference with contract" claim if a coach leaves the Eagles and tries to take players.
(2) Put the Club first above the players.

Fundamentally, I don't have a problem with the first, but have serious problems with the second goal.  I would not sign this agreement, rather, I would immediately begin looking for another club and bring this matter to the attention of Cal South and the appropriate Commissioner.


----------



## glen_dandy (Oct 19, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> I has to be some kind of backstory to this contract. Did Eagles couldn't field DPL team? Not enough commitment?


Except for the 2004s, all of the Eagles DPL teams are doing well (.500 or better records).  

All of the Eagles DA teams are below .500, with the 2003s at 0-7 with 4 GF and and 33 GA.

I think this is about forcing DPL players to play up on the DA team.  One of the first clauses of the contract is "you will play on the team we select for you".  I have never heard of such a thing.  so often the players on the top team are told how they have to be committed.  And that's fine, but it's not for everyone.  And that's why we have B teams.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Oct 19, 2017)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Threatening if they don't sign they don't play is BS. Season started in May so that is when they should have given them this contract. I would request a full refund and if not I will see you guys in court buddy


I truly hope that you meant  "Buddy"  in the literal sense as Robert "Buddy" Kelley is a lawyer and his wife Kathleen Kelley happens to be President of the Eagles Soccer Club, so your "Buddy" term is quite ironic, funny and sharp witted!


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 19, 2017)

glen_dandy said:


> Except for the 2004s, all of the Eagles DPL teams are doing well (.500 or better records).
> 
> All of the Eagles DA teams are below .500, with the 2003s at 0-7 with 4 GF and and 33 GA.
> 
> I think this is about forcing DPL players to play up on the DA team.  One of the first clauses of the contract is "you will play on the team we select for you".  I have never heard of such a thing.  so often the players on the top team are told how they have to be committed.  And that's fine, but it's not for everyone.  And that's why we have B teams.


Moving players to DA from DPL is not as simple as borrowing players from one SCDSL or CSL team to another. DA allow certain number of players on the roster and once added as a full time player, player cannot play for any other teams. DP players can, but every club allowed only small number of DP players. So once player moved from DPL to DA full time, there is no turning back and there is no HS sports either.


----------



## Overlap (Oct 19, 2017)

glen_dandy said:


> Except for the 2004s, all of the Eagles DPL teams are doing well (.500 or better records).
> 
> All of the Eagles DA teams are below .500, with the 2003s at 0-7 with 4 GF and and 33 GA.
> 
> I think this is about forcing DPL players to play up on the DA team.  One of the first clauses of the contract is "you will play on the team we select for you".  I have never heard of such a thing.  so often the players on the top team are told how they have to be committed.  And that's fine, but it's not for everyone.  And that's why we have B teams.


I know several player's that only wanted to play D2 so they could play HS, this is going to force them to commit to DA as they previously were only allowed to play no more than 6-7 DA games without being called up. I'm betting some of these player's are as good or better than some of the current DA player's and sounds like they'll have some decisions to make


----------



## glen_dandy (Oct 19, 2017)

Overlap said:


> I know several player's that only wanted to play D2 so they could play HS, this is going to force them to commit to DA as they previously were only allowed to play no more than 6-7 DA games without being called up. I'm betting some of these player's are as good or better than some of the current DA player's and sounds like they'll have some decisions to make


Yes.  It's a strange contract in that it essentially says "if you are good enough to play DA, but don't want to play DA, then there is no space for you at our club".


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Oct 19, 2017)

Sons of Pitches said:


> I truly hope that you meant  "Buddy"  in the literal sense as Robert "Buddy" Kelley is a lawyer and his wife Kathleen Kelley happens to be President of the Eagles Soccer Club, so your "Buddy" term is quite ironic, funny and sharp witted!


Haha, I had no idea "Buddy"was the President's husband. I meant buddy as in Pal


----------



## jpeter (Oct 19, 2017)

glen_dandy said:


> Yes.  It's a strange contract in that it essentially says "if you are good enough to play DA, but don't want to play DA, then there is no space for you at our club".


Using or evening mentioning da in that contact is cause for review by the ussda folks.


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 19, 2017)

Bahahahaha.  This thing was clearly written from about 7pm until midnight the night before it was released, by someone high up in the club (probably the president or DoC), while in a really, really bad mood, most likely after having had a 3rd or 4th parent/coach issue where a DPL player wasn't doing exactly what they wanted (probably spotted at another club's practice in-season).  And it DEFINITELY wasn't reviewed and approved by an actual, practicing attorney who charged a fee for reviewing it.  At best, it was read over the phone to the author's brother-in-law's best friend, who used to work in the HR/legal department for a medium sized logistics and shipping company, who told him, "Yeah, you're good.  Totally fine."    I'd laugh and point my finger at Eagles SC, except I know 90% of the other clubs are run just about the same way.


----------



## watfly (Oct 19, 2017)

That "contract" should be exhibit A of what's wrong with club soccer.  The saddest part is those parents that will feel obligated to sign it because they feel they will miss out on an opportunity for their daughter to play DA.  When in reality DPL is a made-up league that has zero affiliation with DA, despite the great efforts made by the participating clubs to make it appear as if it is affiliated and is a stepping stone to DA.


----------



## Gokicksomegrass (Oct 19, 2017)

Only thing I would sign (language) is the Double Eagle.(oh the irony)
For you youngsters, that's using both hands with the middle finger fully extended towards the offending party.


----------



## Nutmeg (Oct 19, 2017)

Clubs and their storm troopers (coaches) operate through fear tactics using the power of playing time, extortion and black balling families to their benefit. This has nothing to do with Soccer but has everything to do with money, power and control. This document and others like them are no Surprise, in fact I’ve seen worse from clubs and coaches. I got stuff from Clubs that many would love to hear and read.  Until these clubs are called out for BS like this and the consumers stop enabling these clubs nothing will change.


----------



## TangoCity (Oct 19, 2017)

Their DA teams are doing poorly and some of their better players play on their second or (cough, cough) third teams (at the 03 level their third team in CSL is their best team) and don't want anything to do with playing DA.  Apparently many of the players have turned down requests to move up to DA and the coaches, DOC, President etc... didn't like that.  Not only are they threatening players that won't play DA when called up with suspension but they are also threatening to fine the parents.  The President of the club is a lawyer who also happens to set on the Camarillo Park and Rec department where he is able to make sure he does not allow any other local club (MSA) to use Pleasant Valley Fields for practices or games and that he is able to physically lock the pedestrian gates into PV Fields during tournaments to try to suck more money out of parking and have the elderly and small children have to hike a mile to the fields while carrying chairs, umbrellas and other stuff.


----------



## Maldo22 (Oct 19, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> First, DPL and DA is 2 very different things. You are right about a lot of BS however. Club came out with something they want and sent it out. Parents and players are free to choose NOT to sign this document, right?


Just found this thread.  No, players not signing by this Thursday are suspended indefinitely.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Oct 19, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> I has to be some kind of backstory to this contract. Did Eagles couldn't field DPL team? Not enough commitment?


I'm just curious how much are  they asking for, I've heard some crazy numbers for these teams. I feel that every time I leave this page another comment pops up, wonder how many pages this post will hit?


----------



## Maldo22 (Oct 19, 2017)

Parents asked for a meeting with the President to discuss this new contract.  President refused meeting.  Not allowed to have a meeting, not allowed to discuss via email.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Oct 19, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> Their DA teams are doing poorly and some of their better players play on their second or (cough, cough) third teams (at the 03 level their third team in CSL is their best team) and don't want anything to do with playing DA.  Apparently many of the players have turned down requests to move up to DA and the coaches, DOC, President etc... didn't like that.  Not only are they threatening players that won't play DA when called up with suspension but they are also threatening to fine the parents.  The President of the club is a lawyer who also happens to set on the Camarillo Park and Rec department where he is able to make sure he does not allow any other local club (MSA) to use Pleasant Valley Fields for practices or games and that he is able to physically lock the pedestrian gates into PV Fields during tournaments to try to suck more money out of parking and have the elderly and small children have to hike a mile to the fields while carrying chairs, umbrellas and other stuff.


to be fair, the President of the Club is Kathleen Kelley, she is the wife of Buddy Kelley and the person you describe above is Buddy, not Kathleen.


----------



## Maldo22 (Oct 19, 2017)

Another issue is that DPL is having ah


Deadpoolscores! said:


> I'm just curious how much are  they asking for, I've heard some crazy numbers for these teams. I feel that every time I leave this page another comment pops up, wonder how many pages this post will hit?


The upfront Registration fees are $2300.  But under the contract you agree to attend all of the DPL showcases, which apparently includes Silverlakes (over thanksgiving) Las Vegas, and PDA in New Jersey in May.  Along with other team fees and dues.


----------



## TangoCity (Oct 19, 2017)

Sons of Pitches said:


> to be fair, the President of the Club is Kathleen Kelley, she is the wife of Buddy Kelley and the person you describe above is Buddy, not Kathleen.


True.  But he is the "de facto" President.  He just can't be an official member of the Eagles board but he is (wink, wink).  He goes to all the board meetings.  He goes to all the manager meetings.  He comments on everything that is going on at the club at those meetings.  He tells people to make sure members and friends vote for him at those meetings.  So like I said, he is the de facto President.


----------



## glen_dandy (Oct 19, 2017)

Maldo22 said:


> Parents asked for a meeting with the President to discuss this new contract.  President refused meeting.  Not allowed to have a meeting, not allowed to discuss via email.


Not entirely true.  President met with the 03 DPL parents.  Those parents requested a second meeting with all DPL parents and the Board.  That was refused.


----------



## Maldo22 (Oct 19, 2017)

Sons of Pitches said:


> to be fair, the President of the Club is Kathleen Kelley, she is the wife of Buddy Kelley and the person you describe above is Buddy, not Kathleen.


Yes.  Buddy, her husband, is the Legal Advisor to the club.


----------



## Maldo22 (Oct 19, 2017)

glen_dandy said:


> Not entirely true.  President met with the 03 DPL parents.  Those parents requested a second meeting with all DPL parents and the Board.  That was refused.


01 Parents requested a meeting.  It was refused.


----------



## Maldo22 (Oct 19, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> True.  But he is the "de facto" President.  He just can't be an official member of the Eagles board but he is (wink, wink).  He goes to all the board meetings.  He goes to all the manager meetings.  He comments on everything that is going on at the club at those meetings.  He tells people to make sure members and friends vote for him at those meetings.  So like I said, he is the de facto President.


And he calls to harass the parents that are refusing to sign the contract.


----------



## Striker17 (Oct 19, 2017)

And why exactly has no one notified US SOCCER of the activities of a member club of the DA?


----------



## Maldo22 (Oct 19, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> And why exactly has no one notified US SOCCER of the activities of a member club of the DA?


Because another thing that Eagles has in their contract (the initial one parents signed, not the new one) says that "all communications with CYSA, ECNL, US Soccer or Coast Soccer League is reserved to club management. " Not that they follow their own rules, but they expect parents to.


----------



## TangoCity (Oct 19, 2017)

Anyone is free to email the contract to the Girls Development Academy.

girlsacademy@ussoccer.org


----------



## SocalPapa (Oct 19, 2017)

I would never advise a client to sign contract language like this:

"The President or Executive Director may on a rare occasion make decisions during the course of the season that might affect POLICY or PAYMENT not addressed in this contract. If such a decision is made it will be communicated to the membership and considered BINDING."

Rephrased:

"I hereby grant the Eagles Soccer Club three wishes, the two wishes specifically enumerated above, plus a third wish, which the Eagles Soccer Club may hereafter use to grant itself an unlimited number of future wishes."


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 19, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> I'm just curious how much are  they asking for, I've heard some crazy numbers for these teams. I feel that every time I leave this page another comment pops up, wonder how many pages this post will hit?


We'll just have to see how many Eagles players will be suspended tomorrow


----------



## Nutmeg (Oct 19, 2017)

Soccer mafia at work overtime.  From youth clubs, US Soccer, MLS, and the NWSL all are the same. MLS teams are not individually run teams but rather franchises controlled by one single entity the MLS which is overseen by US Soccer, same with the NWSL. And now the same with DA. All teams controlled through one monolithic organization. Adopt to our rules, do as your told, play our playing style or you are deemed an outcast.  If you want to see some really horrible documents take a deep dive into those NWSL player contracts. The system is created to control and manipulate its consumer from the top down. This is why this document is allowed to have been written and why it’s acceptable.


----------



## Striker17 (Oct 19, 2017)

Maldo22 said:


> Because another thing that Eagles has in their contract (the initial one parents signed, not the new one) says that "all communications with CYSA, ECNL, US Soccer or Coast Soccer League is reserved to club management. " Not that they follow their own rules, but they expect parents to.


Who cares. Send the contract. Let US SOCCER decide the ethics of this charade.


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 19, 2017)

SocalPapa said:


> "I hereby grant the Eagles Soccer Club three wishes, the two wishes specifically enumerated above, plus a third wish, which the Eagles Soccer Club may hereafter use to grant itself an unlimited number of future wishes."


LOLOLOLOLOL
Post of the day.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 19, 2017)

Overlap said:


> I know several player's that only wanted to play D2 so they could play HS, this is going to force them to commit to DA as they previously were only allowed to play no more than 6-7 DA games without being called up. I'm betting some of these player's are as good or better than some of the current DA player's and sounds like they'll have some decisions to make


Not to defend this contract, if you can call it that, but doesn't DA have a rule that a club must put its best players on the DA team?  I know that several dds especially ones that are already committed stayed in ECNL but I do think this might be the only legit part of the document.


----------



## smellycleats (Oct 19, 2017)

glen_dandy said:


> A friend at Eagles SC asked me to post this.  As if that club doesn't have enough problems to deal with, they are now forcing their DPL teams to sign the attached contract.  Anyone refusing to sign doesn't get to play.  This was just sprung on them midseason.
> 
> There's a lot of BS in there about forcing kids to play DA when they don't want to, but as an outsider, the clause that jumped out at me was the one where they require new season registration payments in May, or else you don't get to play the May, June, July of the old season.
> 
> Do any other DA clubs require this kind of contract?  Ours does not.


Last year during Eagles DA tryouts the club was requiring a 500$ deposit prior to tryouts. My understanding was that a player had to accept the team that was offered to the player otherwise the family would forfeit the 500$. I couldn't believe more people weren't vocal about that. Between these shenanigans and the Vince Thomas accusations, I think we got out of there just in time.


----------



## Fact (Oct 19, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> Last year during Eagles DA tryouts the club was requiring a 500$ deposit prior to tryouts. My understanding was that a player had to accept the team that was offered to the player otherwise the family would forfeit the 500$. I couldn't believe more people weren't vocal about that. Between these shenanigans and the Vince Thomas accusations, I think we got out of there just in time.


If this is true how come no one posted about it sooner?  Too embarrassed to admit they paid the money?


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 19, 2017)

One thing parents have yet to figure out is that if they bond together, they are more powerful than the club.  If all the parents on one, some, most or all of the teams bond together and refuse, the Club will make concessions. Bank on it.

Also, call your city council members and put heat on the club/board. Tell them to open the fields up to competing clubs, etc.

Let the council know you vote and let the club know you vote with your wallet.

Once again, we see just how difficult reform in this country will be.  Nothing will change. DA is toxic.


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 20, 2017)

Eagles are in full damage control right Now  :

1.) The Vince Thomas situation could cripple the club if the board was made aware of the situation.

2.) Potentially losing their club exclusive to PV fields (55 Acres) and having to share with MSA, another small club in the area.

3.) MSA's founder is now the Girls Varsity coach at Camarillo high school along with his sister coaching JV.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 20, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> One thing parents have yet to figure out is that if they bond together, they are more powerful than the club.  If all the parents on one, some, most or all of the teams bond together and refuse, the Club will make concessions. Bank on it.
> 
> Also, call your city council members and put heat on the club/board. Tell them to open the fields up to competing clubs, etc.
> 
> ...


Everyone should refuse to sign it!  Then what would the Club do?  Suspend everyone?


----------



## blau baby (Oct 20, 2017)

This reminds me several years ago towards end of ECNL season. Club was trying to force parents/kids to register for following ECNL season.If they didn't sign up they couldn't go to ECNL playoffs for the current season they were winding down.


----------



## turftoe (Oct 20, 2017)

has anyone emailed it to US Soccer yet? If not, I will.


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 20, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> Also, call your city council members and put heat on the club/board. Tell them to open the fields up to competing clubs, etc.
> 
> Let the council know you vote and let the club know you vote with your wallet.


Plot twist :

Robert "Buddy" Kelley is not only a district board member, he's the Chairman. This means direct ties to the city council.

http://www.pvrpd.org/administration/directors/kelley.asp

Talk about conflict of interest. This is the only reason the club can maintain having a Monopoly on playing fields.


----------



## Jack Doe (Oct 20, 2017)

Eagles only use 4 of the 23 fields at the PV complex. 

http://www.camarilloaysosoccer.org/Default.aspx?tabid=850512


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Oct 20, 2017)

Jack Doe said:


> Eagles only use 4 of the 23 fields at the PV complex.
> 
> http://www.camarilloaysosoccer.org/Default.aspx?tabid=850512


and  AYSO  the rest? So Eagles has a monopoly on the available fields, considering that AYSO will get preference for the majority of the fields. To say they "only" have 4 fields is not a fair statement.


----------



## Jack Doe (Oct 20, 2017)

MSA which is a much smaller club is the only club that plays games at the new HS Rancho Campana in Camarillo.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Oct 20, 2017)

Jack Doe said:


> MSA which is a much smaller club is the only club that plays games at the new HS Rancho Campana in Camarillo.


in CSL, about 1/2 the size, throw in some bad DA/DPL teams and maybe 40% of the size.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Oct 20, 2017)

turftoe said:


> has anyone emailed it to US Soccer yet? If not, I will.


Just do it....


----------



## Zvezdas (Oct 20, 2017)

Eagles and Kelly keep MSA FC and other smaller clubs from accessing Pleasant Valley fields for years, they have virtual monopoly:

"
Bryan Monka, coach of a girls’ soccer team at Adolfo Camarillo High School and the director of the 16-team Monka club, said his soccer club feels too much preference is given to the Camarillo Eagles Soccer Club, a longtime youth organization that has become known for its success in the club soccer circuit.

“I want the kids of Camarillo to be able to use the fields that are funded by the taxpayers of Camarillo,” Monka said, referring to the fact that the Eagles club attracts players from throughout the county.

Camarillo is home to one of the largest soccer complexes in Ventura County—the 23-acre Pleasant Valley Fields, as well as seven parks of varying sizes—but the wrangling for soccer field space between Monka’s club, the Eagles, AYSO and other youth teams has been an issue in the city for years.

Otten said over 4,000 kids participate in soccer in the city each year.

Though the Eagles have been around since the 1970s, the proliferation of the multibillion-dollar club sports industry, which has various youth teams competing all year long, has put additional wear and tear on parks that once had a chance to rest because seasons only lasted a few months. Now those teams typically don’t take breaks. Not only does it wear the grass out but it also means pay-to-play club teams are competing for space.

To help offset those costs, AYSO and the Eagles each pay $30,000 a year to use PVSD fields. The organizations also pay to use the lights for night games.

Monka said his club pays the park district about $11,000 a year for practice fields based on an hourly rate. In addition, Monka said, he spends about $38,000 a year to rent field space at other venues in town and at Cal State Channel Islands.

In the past, Monka has asked the park board to grant his club the same access to the soccer fields as the Eagles. Those requests have been denied. Bob Kelley, a park district board member, is an advisor for the Eagles. His wife is the club’s president. Both are volunteer positions."

https://www.thecamarilloacorn.com/articles/soccerfield-debate-surfaces-at-forum/


----------



## Overlap (Oct 20, 2017)

Maldo22 said:


> Just found this thread.  No, players not signing by this Thursday are suspended indefinitely.


or unless everyone else refuses to sign and then they'll think of something else to keep everyone locked in.....


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2017)

When I read the contract, my first thought is that it is a hoax to make the Eagles look bad. 

I am not a lawyer, so I will make no judgement of its legality, but as a competent adult and former soccer club board member I will risk saying that it stinks.


----------



## ElGringo49 (Oct 21, 2017)

Any word on any "in-club" suspensions for today's games????


Eagle33 said:


> We'll just have to see how many Eagles players will be suspended tomorrow


----------



## Maldo22 (Oct 21, 2017)

At least one player on the 2001 team has been dismissed from the club


----------



## 1dad2boys (Oct 21, 2017)

Jack Doe said:


> Eagles only use 4 of the 23 fields at the PV complex.
> 
> http://www.camarilloaysosoccer.org/Default.aspx?tabid=850512


False.


----------



## fotos4u2 (Oct 21, 2017)

Maldo22 said:


> At least one player on the 2001 team has been dismissed from the club


I'm most curious if that player was one of the players who followed the coach to Eagles from another smaller club and even though there isn't much of league left, do they get some of their fees returned?


----------



## Maldo22 (Oct 22, 2017)

No, this player played for Eagles last two years.  For Vince Thomas.  
DPL season goes on for whole year (as stated in the “contract “).


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 22, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> As stated by others.
> 
> The entire team should walk and refuse to sign the contract.
> 
> The players and parents hold all the cards in this situation if they can play the game properly with local media and legal representation .


They hold all the cards in just about all situations.  Without access to the parent's wallet, they go out of business and a lot of "non-profit volunteers" are out of some well paid jobs. Bottom line, parents should always band together on every team to decide the direction of the team, and it should be done early so parents know if the team is a fit for their children.

One of the reasons that sooo many coaches create conflict and division on their own teams is to combat parent unity.  Think about that the next time one of those weasels comes up to you and talks sh*t about another parent or about a player that might not be as good as yours.

Having said that, I would bet a handsome sum that 99% of those eagles players signed that contract. Management knew they would before they put it out there. You may even have a few that did that then will come onto this forum or others and talk about how they have been wronged - Not quite accurate as the people signing it have chosen to do so rather than to exercise the power of their pocketbooks.


----------



## watfly (Oct 22, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> They hold all the cards in just about all situations.  Without access to the parent's wallet, they go out of business and a lot of "non-profit volunteers" are out of some well paid jobs. Bottom line, parents should always band together on every team to decide the direction of the team, and it should be done early so parents know if the team is a fit for their children.


Ironically, I know of one club in DPL that "prohibits" communication between the parents, including not allowing group emails between the parents.  Violators are subject to expulsion from the team/club.  All e-mail communication by coach or club is direct to the individual parents and not as a team.  It is also is the same club that refers to one of its DPL teams as DA II.


----------



## Nutmeg (Oct 22, 2017)

watfly said:


> Ironically, I know of one club in DPL that "prohibits" communication between the parents, including not allowing group emails between the parents.  Violators are subject to expulsion from the team/club.  All e-mail communication by coach or club is direct to the individual parents and not as a team.  It is also is the same club that refers to one of its DPL teams as DA II.


Circle gets the square


----------



## Jack Doe (Oct 22, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> As stated by others.
> 
> The entire team should walk and refuse to sign the contract.
> 
> ...


Smart advice.  Tell a team of Juniors to not sign and walk.  Miss the rest of the season and fall showcases.  Makes a lot of sense.  Fight the injustice but miss the prime recruiting time of this fall and probably the spring too.  Even if you win against the Eagles you lose.


----------



## Jack Doe (Oct 22, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> Thanks for posting this Jack but you forgot to mention this field map is only relevant on Saturdays "GAME DAY" when AYSO is in session and playing games at the same time.
> 
> Please click on the link :http://www.pvrpd.org/civica/filebank/blobdload.asp?BlobID=4186\
> 
> ...



CSL website only shows Eagles using 4 fields for games.  Even on Sundays.


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2017)

watfly said:


> Ironically, I know of one club in DPL that "prohibits" communication between the parents, including not allowing group emails between the parents.  Violators are subject to expulsion from the team/club.  All e-mail communication by coach or club is direct to the individual parents and not as a team.  It is also is the same club that refers to one of its DPL teams as DA II.


What club?


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 22, 2017)

Jack Doe said:


> Smart advice.  Tell a team of Juniors to not sign and walk.  Miss the rest of the season and fall showcases.  Makes a lot of sense.  Fight the injustice but miss the prime recruiting time of this fall and probably the spring too.  Even if you win against the Eagles you lose.


So Doe boy signs up on the forum for the sole purpose of supporting the Eagles and defending their position with this contract.  This is the exact type of behavior that I referenced in my previous post. He scares and intimidates the naïve parents into believing that if they don't sign, their daughters won't go to college. This guy should be publicly drawn and quartered.

Anybody else suspect this douche either is an Eagles board member or an Eagles coach?


----------



## Frank (Oct 22, 2017)

Jack Doe said:


> Smart advice.  Tell a team of Juniors to not sign and walk.  Miss the rest of the season and fall showcases.  Makes a lot of sense.  Fight the injustice but miss the prime recruiting time of this fall and probably the spring too.  Even if you win against the Eagles you lose.


I don't know the area well but aren't there other options for these players or is this the only game within a reasonable distance.


----------



## Maldo22 (Oct 22, 2017)

Jack Doe said:


> Smart advice.  Tell a team of Juniors to not sign and walk.  Miss the rest of the season and fall showcases.  Makes a lot of sense.  Fight the injustice but miss the prime recruiting time of this fall and probably the spring too.  Even if you win against the Eagles you lose.


     That may be true of the 2001 team, but the younger age groups have plenty of time.  Assuming that DPL players are getting looked at by a lot of college coaches, which is debatable.  Problem is, the club is shooting themselves in the foot.  What parent is going to sign a contract next year, knowing that the club, at any time, can come up with a "surprise new contract!" that everyone has to sign or they're off the team?
      This seems like the beginning of the end for Eagles, or maybe an acceleration of the end, seeing how their DA teams are doing.  The DPL teams will dry up, and without the DPL teams, the club won't have the cash to compete in DA.


----------



## Jack Doe (Oct 22, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> So Doe boy signs up on the forum for the sole purpose of supporting the Eagles and defending their position with this contract.  This is the exact type of behavior that I referenced in my previous post. He scares and intimidates the naïve parents into believing that if they don't sign, their daughters won't go to college. This guy should be publicly drawn and quartered.
> 
> Anybody else suspect this douche either is an Eagles board member or an Eagles coach?


Lol, neither.  Maybe I just don't like seeing you trolls always piling on.  It's people like you that makes this forum suck with your personal attacks.   

I have neither scared or intimidated any parent.  All I did was state a very serious concern about missing significant playing time during a critical time period.  That is a serious issue to consider.   But you don't care about the issues involved since you simply are trying to make yourself feel better by putting others down.  Your not interested in a serious discussion of the issues involved.  It's people like you that make the world a worse place to live.  

Its unbelievable that you have publicly state I deserve to be "drawn and quartered" which means be killed for starting an opinion that is different than yours.  I hope you get banned for that.  Violence has no place in this forum.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 22, 2017)

Heck, I say sign it.  And then go ahead and do whatever you want for the next few months. 
Talk to some coaches.  Attend a training session.


----------



## fotos4u2 (Oct 22, 2017)

Jack Doe said:


> Smart advice.  Tell a team of Juniors to not sign and walk.  Miss the rest of the season and fall showcases.  Makes a lot of sense.  Fight the injustice but miss the prime recruiting time of this fall and probably the spring too.  Even if you win against the Eagles you lose.


Here's the thing though.  If that 2001 team had all banded together and agreed as a TEAM not to sign, then the club would have had no choice.  They weren't going to cut an entire team (especially if any of those players had a good lawyer who could get a good portion of their fees back).  

BUT even if it is just one player, Eagles is not the only team around.  Assuming the player is any good they should be able to find another team to join.  They can even guest in most of the big showcases and still be seen and potentially recruited.  If the player isn't good enough to find another team or guest play it's unlikely they're good enough to be recruited anyway.  DPL is not the only way to get recruited (and I'd take a guess that the majority of DPL players--especially teams that are at the bottom of the DPL--are not likely going to be recruited).


----------



## smellycleats (Oct 22, 2017)

Frank said:


> I don't know the area well but aren't there other options for these players or is this the only game within a reasonable distance.


Real SoCal (only DA club close by) Barcelona, La Galaxy Conejo, Eclipse


----------



## TangoCity (Oct 22, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> Real SoCal (only DA club close by) Barcelona, La Galaxy Conejo, Eclipse


Real SoCal but I am sure all of their DA teams are pretty full.  Simi Eclipse is next best option but no DA just high level CSL teams.  Many players jump between RSC and Eagles, probably more flow from Eagles to RSC.  This sounds like a bad situation for Eagles players.  Poor girls just want to play high level soccer -- and the adults ruin it for them.


----------



## Nutmeg (Oct 23, 2017)

Jack Doe said:


> Lol, neither.  Maybe I just don't like seeing you trolls always piling on.  It's people like you that makes this forum suck with your personal attacks.
> 
> I have neither scared or intimidated any parent.  All I did was state a very serious concern about missing significant playing time during a critical time period.  That is a serious issue to consider.   But you don't care about the issues involved since you simply are trying to make yourself feel better by putting others down.  Your not interested in a serious discussion of the issues involved.  It's people like you that make the world a worse place to live.
> 
> Its unbelievable that you have publicly state I deserve to be "drawn and quartered" which means be killed for starting an opinion that is different than yours.  I hope you get banned for that.  Violence has no place in this forum.


It’s a blog calm down. No one is 
Literally going to drawn and quarter you, that takes tons of effort, planning, ropes, some sharp type instruments, and even I think maybe a horse or donkey .....and that seems like way too much effort for most of the characters on this blog anyway. So sleep easy my friend, there will be no 1700’s killing methods done too you. Now onto the other stuff. When an issue gets posted about a topic similar to this one and someone creates a brand new account and comments about said topic in a alternative slant than most, many posters spidey sense starts tingling.  Too say you don’t like “ us trolls piling on” is kinda weird. Because that’s literally what this forum is. We pile on! We discuss and talk and say when a club like Eagles goes off the rails and does something stupid like this.... we pile on. That’s the point, otherwise we all just scream into our pillows at night with night Terrors from what our kids soccer club made us sign. So my advice is sound slightly less like a club mouthpiece while posting, relax no one will hurt you through your cellphone and if your new don’t go all
Scorched earth right out of the gate. This is a safe place. Make friends.


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 23, 2017)

If parents and players are not willing or able to drive far in bad traffic then there aren't any options for top players at Eagles.  Real and LA Premier are the only DA teams around and now no ECNL options either.

It isn't just Eagles, lots/many/most? clubs bully, threaten and intimidate players and families to manipulate, control and collect high fees from parents.  There is no concept of what is best for the players but how can I line my pockets on the hopes and dreams of children.  If you are a top elite player you have some power.  If you are a bubble player or average most parents are afraid to rock the boat.  Also, many parents complain and don't take action that is why clubs and coaches can continue to act like they do.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Oct 23, 2017)

Jack Doe said:


> Lol, neither.  Maybe I just don't like seeing you trolls always piling on.  It's people like you that makes this forum suck with your personal attacks.
> 
> I have neither scared or intimidated any parent.  All I did was state a very serious concern about missing significant playing time during a critical time period.  That is a serious issue to consider.   ...


A club threatening playing time if you don't sign a contract that has been sprung on them is the issue.  This is bad business. This is bad for the kids.  This is bad press for the club.  This is the closest that we have to Yelp (that I know of), so when a club does something as heartless as this, yeah it is going to get posted here.  

The big issue here is the threat of playing time.  The club is bullying their paying customers and threatening the customer's kids.  That is NOT good business.  I don't know the club, aside from this. I have nothing personally vested in this, but you can bet that I will l remember it.  A lot of people will remember this and discuss this.


----------



## SocalPapa (Oct 23, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> This sounds like a bad situation for Eagles players.  Poor girls just want to play high level soccer -- and the adults ruin it for them.


Totally agree.  My daughter has played some terrific teams from Camarillo over the years.  I hope everything works out for them.


----------



## A Board (Oct 23, 2017)

SocalPapa said:


> Totally agree.  My daughter has played some terrific teams from Camarillo over the years.  I hope everything works out for them.


Just a suggestion....
I have had 3 children play club soccer for over 20 years......various clubs at various levels. My kids range from an above average to superstar. 
I quickly learned to initial the sections I disagreed with and write DECLINE. Not one club has had a problem with me doing that.


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 23, 2017)

A Board said:


> Just a suggestion....
> I have had 3 children play club soccer for over 20 years......various clubs at various levels. My kids range from an above average to superstar.
> I quickly learned to initial the sections I disagreed with and write DECLINE. Not one club has had a problem with me doing that.


Your teams manager must have


A Board said:


> Just a suggestion....
> I have had 3 children play club soccer for over 20 years......various clubs at various levels. My kids range from an above average to superstar.
> I quickly learned to initial the sections I disagreed with and write DECLINE. Not one club has had a problem with me doing that.


A club who won't discuss a contract with a group of parents won't except your method.


----------



## GKDad65 (Oct 23, 2017)

And we still have to ask, what's wrong with US Soccer?


----------



## A Board (Oct 23, 2017)

Chalklines said:


> Your teams manager must have
> 
> A club who won't discuss a contract with a group of parents won't except your method.


The team manger never had a problem with my Declining certain sections. However, I did not decline payment. 
Never knew if the manager just did not bring it to The clubs attention or those questionable clauses where essentially unenforceable so they just let it slide. 
Again, it was never an issue. Always had a good relationship with team manager.


----------



## Maldo22 (Oct 23, 2017)

A Board said:


> Just a suggestion....
> I have had 3 children play club soccer for over 20 years......various clubs at various levels. My kids range from an above average to superstar.
> I quickly learned to initial the sections I disagreed with and write DECLINE. Not one club has had a problem with me doing that.


Okay, let's walk this dog down the road a bit.  I don't think anyone would argue that this contract is legally enforceable.  Heck, it's two pages, and you only sign the second page, so how does anyone in the future know what you did on the first page?  Unless you initial by the paragraphs and sign each page (like a lease, for example) you can't LEGALLY be held to what's on the contract, other than the last page you sign.
    But if the club is going to suspend players for not agreeing to the contract, then what's to prevent them from suspending your player later if you don't comply with what was in the original, unaltered contract (the stuff you declined)?  You can say "But I declined!"  And they can say, "Well, it doesn't matter.  Agree to it now or your player is suspended."   They've already proven they won't stick with a contract.  And it doesn't matter what you agree with, and what you decline.  This suggestion would seem to work fine with reasonable clubs.  But a reasonable club doesn't put a new contract out in the middle of the season and try to coerce parents into signing.  So this isn't about legality.  This is about the attitude of the club toward its parents and players.
    Bottom line, this is the club saying "You must follow all of our policies, no matter what they are or when we change them, or whether you agree to them or not."


----------



## Jack Doe (Oct 23, 2017)

So what decision did you end up making?


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 23, 2017)

Can anyone directly involved verify who wrote the contract?


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Oct 23, 2017)

Chalklines said:


> Can anyone directly involved verify who wrote the contract?


if you look at the Document Properties, it says it was drafted by Mark Sampson, on 10/19/17.  The only Mark Sampson I can think of was the English WNT coach who was fired in September for having been suspected of inappropriate relationships with players, racist and sexist remarks.  Makes some sense given the VT accusations...


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 23, 2017)

here is the issue - basically none of these contracts from the youth soccer clubs are enforceable.  There are usually so many issues from a legal standpoint that none of them would stand up in court.   The problem is the clubs manipulate and intimidate parents to comply with all sorts of demands and the parents and players all fall into line and pay thousands of dollars for the experience while that is going on.  Parents don't join together as a group and often parents are either apathetic, afraid, or not savy or brave enough to take steps against these situations.  If you individually speak up you are classified as a trouble maker and many negative things can happen (subtle and not so subtle punishments toward your DD)- even to top players because of coach and club egos, power trips, and retaliation.   Unfortunately,  I doubt anything will be done about this situation other than business as usual, even if things are illegal, abusive, inappropriate, or just bullying.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Oct 23, 2017)

Chalklines said:


> Can anyone directly involved verify who wrote the contract?[/
> 
> 
> Sons of Pitches said:
> ...


----------



## smellycleats (Oct 24, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> https://www.eaglessc.com/staff/directors
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Sampson
> 
> Steve must be receiving a hefty cut  from the program to lay out a turd of a contract like this. With all he's accomplished does it really boil down $$$$$ in the end?


Can we be positive he wrote it? This “contract” reads like every other punitive and abrasive email or communication I have ever received from Kathleen Kelly/Buddy Kelly.


----------



## TangoCity (Oct 24, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> Can we be positive he wrote it? This “contract” reads like every other punitive and abrasive email or communication I have ever received from Kathleen Kelly/Buddy Kelly.


It could've been written by some combination of Buddy and Steve Sampson then signed off on by Steve who is salaried at around $140K per year from Eagles parents dues.


----------



## smellycleats (Oct 24, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> It could've been written by some combination of Buddy and Steve Sampson then signed off on by Steve who is salaried at around $140K per year from Eagles parents dues.


Nice


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 24, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> It could've been written by some combination of Buddy and Steve Sampson then signed off on by Steve who is salaried at around $140K per year from Eagles parents dues.



No... Couldn't possibly be Buddy since he has an Ethics training certificate to his name...

What a crock.

Did anyone else notice that on the PV web site

http://www.pvrpd.org/administration/directors/kelley.asp


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 24, 2017)

That's funny that his bio says he "volunteers" for Eagles


----------



## turftoe (Oct 25, 2017)

That ethics training certificate probably took years to achieve. 


Looking at it now...


I stand corrected. I says two hours.


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 25, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> Again ill circle back to the Eagles having a Monopoly on PV Fields to respond here.
> 
> Ventura County area is a thriving area for soccer. They need more club options for a higher level of competition other then Eagles. These smaller clubs around the area can never grow due to the crummy facilities some teams are forced to practice on.
> 
> ...


I say again, band together, request for the item to be put on the city council agenda and present your case. Make sure the residents argue that there exists a conflict of interest forcing one or the other to step aside.  Follow up your positions with letting the council know you will vote in the next election and actually do it.  Don't expect a government worker to just do the right thing on their own as that would go against the very belief system and fabric of someone seeks out a position of power like that to begin with.


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 25, 2017)

Chalklines said:


> No... Couldn't possibly be Buddy since he has an Ethics training certificate to his name...
> 
> What a crock.
> 
> ...



All that is fine and dandy but is there a potential issue here with enforceable actions??  The ethics certificate is related to the required ethics training that all public officials must complete on a regular basis (AB1234) .  

On the Fair Political Practices Commission website that is in charge of administration of the Political Reform Act   (http://www.fppc.ca.gov/)  these are the enforceable actions:


*"Enforceable Violations of the Act*
The following is a list of violations that the FPPC regularly enforces:


Financial conflicts of interest
Laundered campaign contributions
Over-the-limit gifts and contributions
Improper use of campaign funds, including personal use
Campaign mass mailings at public expense
False, inadequate, or inaccurate reporting on statements of economic interests, campaign statements and reports
Non-filing or late filing of such statements and reports
Anonymous or cash contributions of $100 or more"
He is required to remove himself from any discussiona or voting on matters that have a conflict of interest.  I would guess that any voting activities about the Eagles use of the fields or the negotiated fees would fall under that.  Did he remove himself from those discussions as a District Board Member?


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> Again ill circle back to the Eagles having a Monopoly on PV Fields to respond here.
> 
> Ventura County area is a thriving area for soccer. They need more club options for a higher level of competition other then Eagles. These smaller clubs around the area can never grow due to the crummy facilities some teams are forced to practice on.
> 
> ...


According to their 1915 IRS 990 filing, Ms President Kelley gets no salary.  Sampson still draws over $50,000 as "Technical Consultant".


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> Politics 101
> 
> When you cant directly vote, push your agenda through others directly involved.
> 
> ...


Do you spell "Buddy" with one or two L's?


----------



## TangoCity (Oct 26, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> Politics 101
> 
> When you cant directly vote, push your agenda through others directly involved.
> 
> ...


Interesting.  The backstory here is that Eagles uses Valle Lindo Park, which is adjacent to an elementary school.  One of the portable classrooms backs up to the grass where the Eagles practice (this is an overflow practice field for lower level Eagles teams).  What happens (or use to happen) is that the Eagles players would use the back of the portable classroom as a wall to kick the ball against.  After many years of doing this they badly damaged the portable (putting holes in it).  Eagles would not pay for the damage.  School would not pay for the damage.  Nobody would pay for it.  Bees and who knows what else got into the portable during school hours.  Not a good situation for the kids trying to learn in that portable classroom.  Eagles could've just done the "right" thing and paid for the damage.  But no, Buddy drug it through the mud.  In the end, a few years later multiple parties, including the Eagles paid for the repair.

There are many neighbors to that park/school that "do not like" Buddy.  They store a big ugly portable light system along with a large pod rusted storage container that is a huge eye sore.  Visitors to the fields for practices and games park their car(s) in front of driveways not allowing local residents to come and go.  There is one particular neighbor in that area that makes a point to come to just about every Park/Rec board meeting and blast Buddy and Eagles for all of these things.  During Buddy's last election campaign this neighbor had a bunch of Buddy Kelly election signs in his yard with a big circle drawn around them with a red line through them.  Buddy would often talk about this guy at Eagles meetings.  Funny stuff.

The evening that the Monka Soccer Academy families all came to the Park/Rec meeting in force the crazy guy was there.  His eyes lit up when he saw another group blasting Buddy and his possible conflict of interest.  In this video, Buddy is very rude to the lady speaking.  They have a policy of not commenting at these meetings, but Buddy couldn't hold his tongue.  Then they reprimand the lady for saying something after they called her back to the podium.


----------



## smellycleats (Oct 26, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> The video snip shows exactly who Buddy is in a nutshell.
> 
> He is above the "law" in every situation and will make and break rules with zero repercussions on his end.
> 
> ...


Buddy  feels he is “above the law.”...seems like the kind of leader who would feel justified handling the Vince Thomas situation internally.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 26, 2017)

What a dick


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 26, 2017)

What's disturbing about the video was how the mother got hunted down.


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2017)

timbuck said:


> What a dick


He seems to be more concerned with his upcoming election than with the damage his club's players have done to a school building.  I think the lady had a good point about conflict of interest, which he blatantly (or ignorantly) confirmed.

Is the Park&Rec district separate from the Camarillo city government, and therefore its own little government?


----------



## Fact (Oct 26, 2017)

Chalklines said:


> What's disturbing about the video was how the mother got hunted down.


That is what she claims but you do not know that is true.  I agree he is a sleaze ball with his conflict of interest but she could also be exaggerating.


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2017)

Fact said:


> That is what she claims but you do not know that is true.  I agree he is a sleaze ball with his conflict of interest but she could also be exaggerating.


He is a member of a committee that controls assets used by the club for which he claims to be the lawyer, and for which his wife is President.  Unless he recuses himself from any Committee action dealing with the club, he is setting himself up for an investigation, at least.


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 26, 2017)

Are there any decent legal counsel up there? Sounds like government run amok, for which there are plenty of statutory conflict of interest issues, that some gung ho lawyer could make some good attorney fees on.


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 27, 2017)

That's not Vinces attorney......... Is it?


----------



## Fact (Oct 27, 2017)

Chalklines said:


> What's disturbing about the video was how the mother got hunted down.





Fact said:


> That is what she claims but you do not know that is true.  I agree he is a sleaze ball with his conflict of interest but she could also be exaggerating.





espola said:


> He is a member of a committee that controls assets used by the club for which he claims to be the lawyer, and for which his wife is President.  Unless he recuses himself from any Committee action dealing with the club, he is setting himself up for an investigation, at least.


E is get that there are legal issues with what he is doing.  I was responding to the comment that  he was "hunting down" the lady.  She could be lying or exaggerating.


----------



## smellycleats (Oct 27, 2017)

Chalklines said:


> That's not Vinces attorney......... Is it?


BK is a workers comp lawyer or something  along those lines. Not criminal defense. That would be something-talk about a conflict


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 27, 2017)

Fact said:


> E is get that there are legal issues with what he is doing.  I was responding to the comment that  he was "hunting down" the lady.  She could be lying or exaggerating.


Watch the video. I, for one, am not referring to what she has to say. Not familiar with the issue.  I believe the "hunting down" comment is in reference to what we all can clearly see in the video....She says her 3 minute piece and attempts to walk away as per the rules.  Then dickhead calls her back and challenges her (which is fine), but also throws some belittling, all while he and his cronies tell her that she can't speak because her allotment time is up. She walked away and was told to come back to the podium so they could chastise her without allowing her the opportunity to defend herself.

We all know club soccer is a cut-throat business loaded with sleaze balls but this ambulance chaser takes it to a new level. These guys aren't there for the community or for the "children", they are there to enrich themselves with power and money. Simple as that. This type of behavior will continue because the customers allow it. Fine, play the game with them so your children can play but recognize that every time these board members, TD's or DOCs (and more coaches than you think) address you or your team, you are usually talking to a piece of sh*t.


----------



## tylerdurden (Oct 27, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> Again ill circle back to the Eagles having a Monopoly on PV Fields to respond here.
> 
> Ventura County area is a thriving area for soccer. They need more club options for a higher level of competition other then Eagles. These smaller clubs around the area can never grow due to the crummy facilities some teams are forced to practice on.
> 
> Bob "Buddy" Kelley and his position as a board member for the park and req district has made it his #1 directive to keep other Club Teams off PV fields to protect the growth of the Eagles and PAD his wife's salary.


This guy is a total piece of work. I've seen him prevent away teams from warming up on their fields before the games.


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 27, 2017)

Wondering when this thread will magically disappear from the forum?


----------



## Striker17 (Oct 27, 2017)

That’s only when certain clubs are mentioned


----------



## Maldo22 (Oct 27, 2017)

This is pretty scary.   Knowing all this, I wouldn't go within a mile of Eagles Soccer Club.


----------



## Fact (Oct 27, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> Watch the video. I, for one, am not referring to what she has to say. Not familiar with the issue.  I believe the "hunting down" comment is in reference to what we all can clearly see in the video....She says her 3 minute piece and attempts to walk away as per the rules.  Then dickhead calls her back and challenges her (which is fine), but also throws some belittling, all while he and his cronies tell her that she can't speak because her allotment time is up. She walked away and was told to come back to the podium so they could chastise her without allowing her the opportunity to defend herself.
> 
> We all know club soccer is a cut-throat business loaded with sleaze balls but this ambulance chaser takes it to a new level. These guys aren't there for the community or for the "children", they are there to enrich themselves with power and money. Simple as that. This type of behavior will continue because the customers allow it. Fine, play the game with them so your children can play but recognize that every time these board members, TD's or DOCs (and more coaches than you think) address you or your team, you are usually talking to a piece of sh*t.


Fine then say he is corrupt, unethical, a d*#%, (all of which I agree with) but saying that we was "hunting down" that lady are words reserved for drama queens.  What he did was belittle, try to embarrass, maybe even harass her but he did not hunt her down.  There is more than enough evidence to fleece him without being dramatic.


----------



## Fact (Oct 27, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> That’s only when certain clubs are mentioned


Well maybe he is working on becoming an affiliate right now.  Might be his only out.


----------



## TangoCity (Oct 27, 2017)

tylerdurden said:


> This guy is a total piece of work. I've seen him prevent away teams from warming up on their fields before the games.


Not to defend Buddy.  But it is Eagles policy (Buddy Policy) that NO team is allowed to warm up on the field.  Teams must warm up in the grass off the field (plenty of grass to warm up) and only the GK is allowed to warm up on the field.  The policy is for both away and Eagles teams.  One thing Buddy does well is he keeps the fields in nice shape.  He is very anal when it comes to the fields but they are some of the best fields in the state.


----------



## Maldo22 (Oct 27, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> Not to defend Buddy.  But it is Eagles policy (Buddy Policy) that NO team is allowed to warm up on the field.  Teams must warm up in the grass off the field (plenty of grass to warm up) and only the GK is allowed to warm up on the field.  The policy is for both away and Eagles teams.  One thing Buddy does well is he keeps the fields in nice shape.  He is very anal when it comes to the fields but they are some of the best fields in the state.


Harass parents - check
Write bad contracts - check
Keep fields in shape - check


----------



## Maldo22 (Oct 27, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> Their DA teams are doing poorly and some of their better players play on their second or (cough, cough) third teams (at the 03 level their third team in CSL is their best team) and don't want anything to do with playing DA.  Apparently many of the players have turned down requests to move up to DA and the coaches, DOC, President etc... didn't like that.  Not only are they threatening players that won't play DA when called up with suspension but they are also threatening to fine the parents.  The President of the club is a lawyer who also happens to set on the Camarillo Park and Rec department where he is able to make sure he does not allow any other local club (MSA) to use Pleasant Valley Fields for practices or games and that he is able to physically lock the pedestrian gates into PV Fields during tournaments to try to suck more money out of parking and have the elderly and small children have to hike a mile to the fields while carrying chairs, umbrellas and other stuff.


Oh, and I forgot - Abuse position as public servant to benefit his soccer club and exclude people from public park - check


----------



## tylerdurden (Oct 27, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> Not to defend Buddy.  But it is Eagles policy (Buddy Policy) that NO team is allowed to warm up on the field.  Teams must warm up in the grass off the field (plenty of grass to warm up) and only the GK is allowed to warm up on the field.  The policy is for both away and Eagles teams.  One thing Buddy does well is he keeps the fields in nice shape.  He is very anal when it comes to the fields but they are some of the best fields in the state.


That's all well and good (and I do agree the fields are very nice) but the times I've seen this happen, the Eagles teams we were playing were allowed to warm-up on the fields. If he applied this rule across the board, I wouldn't have an issue with it but in the cases I've seen, it isn't.


----------



## TangoCity (Oct 27, 2017)

Maldo22 said:


> Oh, and I forgot - Abuse position as public servant to benefit his soccer club and exclude people from public park - check


Yes.  The locking of the gates is really really bad.  You end up making the elderly, really young and people lugging lots of stuff have to hike a really long way.  And you end up with people, including kids hopping what is a rather tall fence risking injury.  I talked to the Park Ranger the night before one of their tournaments and asked them about the locking of the pedestrian gates to the fields and the lady said it was a really bad policy but they were taking orders from a higher power (Buddy of course).  She even said she'd come over and unlock the gates but you better believe that Buddy made sure they were locked.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 27, 2017)

Maldo22 said:


> Harass parents - check
> Write bad contracts - check
> Keep fields in shape - check





Maldo22 said:


> Oh, and I forgot - Abuse position as public servant to benefit his soccer club and exclude people from public park - check


Ok so he is all these things.  Other than complaining about it, does anyone other than the lady in the video plan to do anything about it?  It is sad that this has apparently been going on for years and no one has called him on it.  Kids in the Ventura area have few soccer options and allowing this creep to essentially have a monopoly just hurts the kids.


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 27, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> When you have the tax payers funds at your disposal and a key to the locks anythings possible.


Let's talk about the other public parks being neglected in the city where the other teams play......


----------



## smellycleats (Oct 27, 2017)

Fact said:


> Fine then say he is corrupt, unethical, a d*#%, (all of which I agree with) but saying that we was "hunting down" that lady are words reserved for drama queens.  What he did was belittle, try to embarrass, maybe even harass her but he did not hunt her down.  There is more than enough evidence to fleece him without being dramatic.


The lady in the video says that he went to her kids school to complain about her behavior, I would say that qualifies as hunting down


----------



## Fact (Oct 27, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> The lady in the video says that he went to her kids school to complain about her behavior, I would say that qualifies as hunting down


Do you believe everything you read on this forum?
It would qualify as hunting, but you do not know that she is telling the truth. Maybe he was at the school to work out a deal for fields and mentioned her in passing, like "what is that lady's problem?"  It is just such a strong claim that I cringe without knowing the truth/whether the lady is exaggerating.  But there are plenty of other things that he is guilty of that should be addressed.


----------



## smellycleats (Oct 27, 2017)

Fact said:


> Do you believe everything you read on this forum?
> It would qualify as hunting, but you do not know that she is telling the truth. Maybe he was at the school to work out a deal for fields and mentioned her in passing, like "what is that lady's problem?"  It is just such a strong claim that I cringe without knowing the truth/whether the lady is exaggerating.  But there are plenty of other things that he is guilty of that should be addressed.


Yes I agree with that. I heard her use those words in the video-so it was not just something I read on th forum. Absolutely she could be exaggerating or lying but I know this man. I’ve dealt with him. I don’t find it hard to believe at all.


----------



## smellycleats (Oct 27, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> Yes I agree with that. I heard her use those words in the video-so it was not just something I read on th forum. Absolutely she could be exaggerating or lying but I know this man. I’ve dealt with him. I don’t find it hard to believe at all.


Sorry not done...I’ve said it before and I t bears repeating. Eagles lack principled leadership from the top down. We all understand the nature of club soccer. It is a business. However, BK is operating that business without ethics or morals,  in total self interest. It’s a house of cards and I believe it’s coming down.


----------



## espola (Oct 27, 2017)

Fact said:


> Do you believe everything you read on this forum?
> It would qualify as hunting, but you do not know that she is telling the truth. Maybe he was at the school to work out a deal for fields and mentioned her in passing, like "what is that lady's problem?"  It is just such a strong claim that I cringe without knowing the truth/whether the lady is exaggerating.  But there are plenty of other things that he is guilty of that should be addressed.


Face it - you're stuck in a losing position.

(You may click the "DUMB" key now)


----------



## smellycleats (Oct 27, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> First, DPL and DA is 2 very different things. You are right about a lot of BS however. Club came out with something they want and sent it out. Parents and players are free to choose NOT to sign this document, right?


Yes it’s true families have the option to sign or not sign. But if they sign what stops the Eagles from making some other demand several months from now? If you all give in and sign now youre opening the door to more of this type of thing. It’s like giving in to a bully or negotiating with a terrorist. You only embolden him to continue his bad behavior.


----------



## Fact (Oct 27, 2017)

Fact said:


> Do you believe everything you read on this forum?
> It would qualify as hunting, but you do not know that she is telling the truth. Maybe he was at the school to work out a deal for fields and mentioned her in passing, like "what is that lady's problem?"  It is just such a strong claim that I cringe without knowing the truth/whether the lady is exaggerating.  But there are plenty of other things that he is guilty of that should be addressed.





smellycleats said:


> Yes I agree with that. I heard her use those words in the video-so it was not just something I read on th forum. Absolutely she could be exaggerating or lying but I know this man. I’ve dealt with him. I don’t find it hard to believe at all.





espola said:


> Face it - you're stuck in a losing position.
> 
> (You may click the "DUMB" key now)


Actually I clicked OLD as in Dumb ass old geezer.

I think  cleats and I reached common ground.  You on the other hand must have had too much global warming on your brain.  Run along and take you nap now.  The forum will still be here if you wake up.


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 27, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> Interesting.  The backstory here is that Eagles uses Valle Lindo Park, which is adjacent to an elementary school.  One of the portable classrooms backs up to the grass where the Eagles practice (this is an overflow practice field for lower level Eagles teams).  What happens (or use to happen) is that the Eagles players would use the back of the portable classroom as a wall to kick the ball against.  After many years of doing this they badly damaged the portable (putting holes in it).  Eagles would not pay for the damage.  School would not pay for the damage.  Nobody would pay for it.  Bees and who knows what else got into the portable during school hours.  Not a good situation for the kids trying to learn in that portable classroom.  Eagles could've just done the "right" thing and paid for the damage.  But no, Buddy drug it through the mud.  In the end, a few years later multiple parties, including the Eagles paid for the repair.
> 
> There are many neighbors to that park/school that "do not like" Buddy.  They store a big ugly portable light system along with a large pod rusted storage container that is a huge eye sore.  Visitors to the fields for practices and games park their car(s) in front of driveways not allowing local residents to come and go.  There is one particular neighbor in that area that makes a point to come to just about every Park/Rec board meeting and blast Buddy and Eagles for all of these things.  During Buddy's last election campaign this neighbor had a bunch of Buddy Kelly election signs in his yard with a big circle drawn around them with a red line through them.  Buddy would often talk about this guy at Eagles meetings.  Funny stuff.
> 
> The evening that the Monka Soccer Academy families all came to the Park/Rec meeting in force the crazy guy was there.  His eyes lit up when he saw another group blasting Buddy and his possible conflict of interest.  In this video, Buddy is very rude to the lady speaking.  They have a policy of not commenting at these meetings, but Buddy couldn't hold his tongue.  Then they reprimand the lady for saying something after they called her back to the podium.


More on the back story

https://www.thecamarilloacorn.com/articles/damaged-wall-has-parents-school-kicking-and-screaming/


----------



## jose (Oct 27, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> They hold all the cards in just about all situations.  Without access to the parent's wallet, they go out of business and a lot of "non-profit volunteers" are out of some well paid jobs. Bottom line, parents should always band together on every team to decide the direction of the team, and it should be done early so parents know if the team is a fit for their children.
> 
> One of the reasons that sooo many coaches create conflict and division on their own teams is to combat parent unity.  Think about that the next time one of those weasels comes up to you and talks sh*t about another parent or about a player that might not be as good as yours.
> 
> Having said that, I would bet a handsome sum that 99% of those eagles players signed that contract. Management knew they would before they put it out there. You may even have a few that did that then will come onto this forum or others and talk about how they have been wronged - Not quite accurate as the people signing it have chosen to do so rather than to exercise the power of their pocketbooks.


Wisdom right there. Parents should unite. The organizer will be ousted so thats why it won't happen. But if everyone takes up for that person then they will all benefit. Its like Labor unions when they unite as one they have leverage. if they go in one by one its like lining up to the slaughter house......no this isn't about unions so save it. its an example.


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 27, 2017)

Chalklines said:


> More on the back story
> 
> https://www.thecamarilloacorn.com/articles/damaged-wall-has-parents-school-kicking-and-screaming/


The school is an Academy of Progressive Education? That changes everything. ("And away they go...")


----------



## smellycleats (Oct 27, 2017)

glen_dandy said:


> A friend at Eagles SC asked me to post this.  As if that club doesn't have enough problems to deal with, they are now forcing their DPL teams to sign the attached contract.  Anyone refusing to sign doesn't get to play.  This was just sprung on them midseason.
> 
> There's a lot of BS in there about forcing kids to play DA when they don't want to, but as an outsider, the clause that jumped out at me was the one where they require new season registration payments in May, or else you don't get to play the May, June, July of the old season.
> 
> Do any other DA clubs require this kind of contract?  Ours does not.


So, Glen Dandy, did your Eagles friend sign the contract??


----------



## glen_dandy (Oct 28, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> So, Glen Dandy, did your Eagles friend sign the contract??


Glad you asked!

The 01s signed the contract that I posted. One 01 refused and was dismissed. 

The 03s signed a highly edited "Memorandum of Understanding" (sorry, don't have a copy).  One 03 family quit after a heated discussion with the club president during contract discussions. 

The 04s signed without incident. 

Now that the outrage has settled, the parents' attitude seems to be "good luck enforcing it".


----------



## Jack Doe (Oct 28, 2017)

What about the 02's and 00's?


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 28, 2017)

glen_dandy said:


> Now that the outrage has settled, the parents' attitude seems to be "good luck enforcing it".


They pressured parents to sign it now they will pressure parents to comply with the same threats of diissal from the roster and club - all they have to do is not put your DAD on the roster for games and tournaments - or sit her in the bench and never play


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 28, 2017)

Sorry - not your DAD but your DD


----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> They pressured parents to sign it now they will pressure parents to comply with the same threats of diissal from the roster and club - all they have to do is not put your DAD on the roster for games and tournaments - or sit her in the bench and never play


Whatever their agenda is it appears to have little with soccer player development.  Is it possible the club could be dismissed from the program?


----------



## smellycleats (Oct 28, 2017)

espola said:


> Whatever their agenda is it appears to have little with soccer player development.  Is it possible the club could be dismissed from the program?


Well it seems like if there was ever grounds to do it this would be it. I guess we’ll see what US soccer is made of.  I truly hope thatsomeone took the time to notify them of whats been  going on over at Eagles


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 28, 2017)

As said before - guessing nothing will change, no one will have consequences and it will be business as usual


----------



## glen_dandy (Oct 28, 2017)

Jack Doe said:


> What about the 02's and 00's?


Not sure. I have no sources from those teams.


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 28, 2017)

In my experience, US Soccer will do nothing. Soccer in the US is not about development of the US player.  Across the US, there are some clubs that DO develop some players but that is separate from USSF.  Their mission is more of an extension of FIFA. Exist so that we can give the appearance that we are doing something, all while siphoning off as much cash as possible for the chumps in charge.  Over one hundred million in the bank isn't enough to develop a single player apparently. Isn't their (USSF) next meeting the that famous hotbed of soccer talent, Lake Tahoe?  Why would US Soccer need to have a meeting in Lake Tahoe? Luxury Hotels, Private Charters and Limos to get there and get around?  If these a-holes really cared about Soccer, get close to a place where they actually play soccer. There are nice hotels in Los Angeles, Orange County, San Diego, Atlanta, Dallas, just to name a few.  Why choose a place so far out of the way and someone difficult to access? It is so they can enjoy Champagne and Caviar in relative privacy.


----------



## Nutmeg (Oct 28, 2017)

US Soccer, Cal South has allowed clubs to operate unchecked and with impunity for decades. With the creation of DA, US Soccer effectively passed on having any real structure of management and gave the individual clubs free reign to do as they please. The only caveat being they follow the mandated rules, like Powerade coolers and what else dd’s Can’t do.  This Eagles thing is the beginning of what I believe is a new day for US girls soccer. Clubs using the allure of DA and it’s power of exclusiveness, supposed access to high level college, and national team training as a means to extort money from families. We will see increases in non refundable deposits for DA tryouts, fees and contracts to hold hostage players, increase in DA and non DA club fees disguised as “operating costs”, increase in team “fundraising events”, increase in uniform fees, increase in fees for club mandated strength training and fitness, increases is fees for athletic training medical services, and non disclosure agreements and code of conduct clauses with player punishment built in, etc. DA is designed to control the source of money and funnel it into US Soccers coffers. Only 1 college ID camp per year pending approval and only in offseason. Why? Because it’s strengthens the power of DA and the club if they are the only manner to get to a college. Clubs work in unison rather than in opposition to each other in order to create a geographic monopoly over families to raise their bottom line and increase clubs financial power to recruit coaches exert influence and increase DOC pay.  I don’t blame any parent for signing that document. What was their choice? Where would your DD go?  It was a dick move by a club that knew parents would sign it. I’d actually not be surprised that the clubs closest to Eagles will be doing the same thing soon. One actually already does. Each time we as parents sign away anything even the most benign document we lessen our power as consumers and inturn embolden these clubs to further erode youth soccer.  Furthermore these instances also have the secondary effect of taking parents attention off of soccer and player development, how coaches coach, is the club helping my DD, and refocus our attention to off the field lunancy.


----------



## smellycleats (Oct 28, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> In my experience, US Soccer will do nothing. Soccer in the US is not about development of the US player.  Across the US, there are some clubs that DO develop some players but that is separate from USSF.  Their mission is more of an extension of FIFA. Exist so that we can give the appearance that we are doing something, all while siphoning off as much cash as possible for the chumps in charge.  Over one hundred million in the bank isn't enough to develop a single player apparently. Isn't their (USSF) next meeting the that famous hotbed of soccer talent, Lake Tahoe?  Why would US Soccer need to have a meeting in Lake Tahoe? Luxury Hotels, Private Charters and Limos to get there and get around?  If these a-holes really cared about Soccer, get close to a place where they actually play soccer. There are nice hotels in Los Angeles, Orange County, San Diego, Atlanta, Dallas, just to name a few.  Why choose a place so far out of the way and someone difficult to access? It is so they can enjoy Champagne and Caviar in relative privacy.


Ah. Sounds like any


Nutmeg said:


> US Soccer, Cal South has allowed clubs to operate unchecked and with impunity for decades. With the creation of DA, US Soccer effectively passed on having any real structure of management and gave the individual clubs free reign to do as they please. The only caveat being they follow the mandated rules, like Powerade coolers and what else dd’s Can’t do.  This Eagles thing is the beginning of what I believe is a new day for US girls soccer. Clubs using the allure of DA and it’s power of exclusiveness, supposed access to high level college, and national team training as a means to extort money from families. We will see increases in non refundable deposits for DA tryouts, fees and contracts to hold hostage players, increase in DA and non DA club fees disguised as “operating costs”, increase in team “fundraising events”, increase in uniform fees, increase in fees for club mandated strength training and fitness, increases is fees for athletic training medical services, and non disclosure agreements and code of conduct clauses with player punishment built in, etc. DA is designed to control the source of money and funnel it into US Soccers coffers. Only 1 college ID camp per year pending approval and only in offseason. Why? Because it’s strengthens the power of DA and the club if they are the only manner to get to a college. Clubs work in unison rather than in opposition to each other in order to create a geographic monopoly over families to raise their bottom line and increase clubs financial power to recruit coaches exert influence and increase DOC pay.  I don’t blame any parent for signing that document. What was their choice? Where would your DD go?  It was a dick move by a club that knew parents would sign it. I’d actually not be surprised that the clubs closest to Eagles will be doing the same thing soon. One actually already does. Each time we as parents sign away anything even the most benign document we lessen our power as consumers and inturn embolden these clubs to further erode youth soccer.  Furthermore these instances also have the secondary effect of taking parents attention off of soccer and player development, how coaches coach, is the club helping my DD, and refocus our attention to off the field lunancy.





Nutmeg said:


> US Soccer, Cal South has allowed clubs to operate unchecked and with impunity for decades. With the creation of DA, US Soccer effectively passed on having any real structure of management and gave the individual clubs free reign to do as they please. The only caveat being they follow the mandated rules, like Powerade coolers and what else dd’s Can’t do.  This Eagles thing is the beginning of what I believe is a new day for US girls soccer. Clubs using the allure of DA and it’s power of exclusiveness, supposed access to high level college, and national team training as a means to extort money from families. We will see increases in non refundable deposits for DA tryouts, fees and contracts to hold hostage players, increase in DA and non DA club fees disguised as “operating costs”, increase in team “fundraising events”, increase in uniform fees, increase in fees for club mandated strength training and fitness, increases is fees for athletic training medical services, and non disclosure agreements and code of conduct clauses with player punishment built in, etc. DA is designed to control the source of money and funnel it into US Soccers coffers. Only 1 college ID camp per year pending approval and only in offseason. Why? Because it’s strengthens the power of DA and the club if they are the only manner to get to a college. Clubs work in unison rather than in opposition to each other in order to create a geographic monopoly over families to raise their bottom line and increase clubs financial power to recruit coaches exert influence and increase DOC pay.  I don’t blame any parent for signing that document. What was their choice? Where would your DD go?  It was a dick move by a club that knew parents would sign it. I’d actually not be surprised that the clubs closest to Eagles will be doing the same thing soon. One actually already does. Each time we as parents sign away anything even the most benign document we lessen our power as consumers and inturn embolden these clubs to further erode youth soccer.  Furthermore these instances also have the secondary effect of taking parents attention off of soccer and player development, how coaches coach, is the club helping my DD, and refocus our attention to off the field lunancy.


The rules and regulations are in place to protect and to benefit the adults in the organization, not the kids. What just happened at Eagles set a bad precedent for other DA clubs to follow. Sad to say nutmeg, I agree with you, this is probably only the beginning.


----------



## Grace T. (Nov 26, 2017)

The contract got referenced in the story on academy v high school soccer in the local paper.

https://www.toacorn.com/articles/academy-vs-high-schools/


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2017)

Grace T. said:


> The contract got referenced in the story on academy v high school soccer in the local paper.
> 
> https://www.toacorn.com/articles/academy-vs-high-schools/


That article cracks open the Oaks Christian athletic scholarship question again.


----------

